# They think they are dealing with a schmuck



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

So I get a "HUD" reduced approval for a work order (we all know what that means). Well long story short, we accepted it because it was packaged into other better approvals.
They claimed HUD reduced it to $50.00. Now they send a no charge order because we forgot to do a part of it, I admit it that we did mess up. But before we could get there our truck was totaled (which I explained to the rep but they reassigned it anyway and said I would be back charged). Ok now this is the best part. I get an adjustment for a back charge for the other contractor doing the work $400.00. Guess what, not happening.
So they claim that HUD reduced the original amount to $50.00 but now they can charge $400.00. I advised them that we are contacting HUD first thing in the morning. Believe me this BS will not be tolerated.


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

That's AMS for ya.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Go get them and stand your ground :thumbsup:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Is that AMS?


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

The 5 admit this happens. If your bid is reduced and you don't fight it by taking NEW pictures and adding more specifics to your bid and refuse to do it, they tell you that you will have to pay the next guys bid. That their bid will go through as is and you will be charged their entire amount no matter what it is. Complete BS. I will admit, however that when I fight the reduction I win. Usually 100%. Never less then 90%. Still, it means another trip to the property. For free of course.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I would have contacted HUD the first time it happened.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

No matter what happens the best is this. By time I get to the bottom of it and find out that the bid was not reduced by HUD, guess what that means that by them changing the approval price without my ok and lying about the HUD part they have now committed wire fraud (anytime you use the internet to defraud someone that now falls under wire fraud)


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I've heard from multiple sources that HUD does not reduce bids, they either accept or deny.

How ever I'm inclined to believe that they don't care. 
As long as this racket has been going on I very highly doubt that tomorrow morning will be the first time they've heard about this.
If they cared they'd have put a stop to it long ago.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I've heard from multiple sources that HUD does not reduce bids, they either accept or deny.
> 
> How ever I'm inclined to believe that they don't care.
> As long as this racket has been going on I very highly doubt that tomorrow morning will be the first time they've heard about this.
> If they cared they'd have put a stop to it long ago.


It is unfortunate, but I agree. Look at how many times contracts are awarded, lost, change hands, etc. It continues to baffle me as to how the National that screwed it up so bad ends up getting it back. 

I was told once by a regional that "HUD reduced the bid" was code words for "We thought your bid was too high. So we lowered before submitting trying to get it approved. When it was approved, we blamed it on HUD". Sure wish I had that in writing.......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> It is unfortunate, but I agree. Look at how many times contracts are awarded, lost, change hands, etc. It continues to baffle me as to how the National that screwed it up so bad ends up getting it back.
> 
> I was told once by a regional that "HUD reduced the bid" was code words for "We thought your bid was too high. So we lowered before submitting trying to get it approved. When it was approved, we blamed it on HUD". Sure wish I had that in writing.......






Just as likely is they submitted your bid to HUD, got it approved but thought you didn't need to make all that money so they tell you that HUD adjusted so that they make more for themselves..


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*They think you are a shmuch, because you accepted it*

the first time. What have we learned from this? No offense intended, but you should not have accepted a "reduced bid". It just sets a bad precedent. Now suck it up, go out and screw them out of $800 on something else.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have never and never intend on "screwing anyone". But that is ok because if you mess with us I will go to the end of the earth to give it back. I know that they always change the contracts. 
But like I said how many that got screwed would actually go to their congressman and senator. 
Don't get mad get even


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I guess "screw" was a poor choice of words.*

How about you just adjust your pricing a bit to compensate for your loss.


----------

